
At Uber, Men Hold 82% of Tech Jobs While Women Make Small Gains - dhruvarora013
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-04-24/at-uber-men-hold-82-of-tech-jobs-as-women-make-meager-gains
======
genericthrow
"chief diversity and inclusion officer" I wonder what are performance metrics
for this position, and what qualifications one has to have.

